# you tube videos



## pro exteriors (Feb 17, 2012)

where can i have one done to show case my business


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

How about....you tube.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I hear on this site the biggest part is showing up. 
With these you tube channels I think people get all bogged down by thinking "oh I have to have the best introduction video, it has to be just the right shots". That will hold you up with the process. You can easily make vids with just a little bit of know how and windows movie maker. 

The hardest part for me is finding the time. But i try to repeat the mantra of this is use full and worthwhile. 

heres my channel 


http://www.youtube.com/user/PainterForHireVids?ob=0&feature=results_main


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

You can make some slide show videos on animoto.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

One True Media is another site that makes it easy. Not as wanna-be-Hollywood as Animoto and you can customize more. I went a little overboard with the corny effects but this didn't take me more than 15 minutes to throw together.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

PS: When you upload them to YouTube, title them so they show up where you want them to in search engine results.

Don't title it "My Video" or even with your company name. Something such as "Delaware County Painters PA Painting Service" is keyword rich and will rank better.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

awesome Ken. short, sweet and to the point


----------



## humblepainter (Mar 16, 2012)

On YouTube description text is a huge deal, so juice it up with as much relevant info as you can. Stick a 500 word article in there describing you/selling your services, this will pay off more than just title targeting.


----------

